# Flattened bushes lead to $5 million in marijuana



## FruityBud (Nov 8, 2007)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]HICKORY -- What started out as a call about a couple of damaged bushes turned into Hickory&#8217;s largest marijuana bust ever.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Around 6:30 p.m. Monday, a patrol officer responded to the 1300 block of F Avenue, SE, for a damage to property call. The officer saw a tractor-trailer truck being unloaded. The officer learned the driver of the truck apparently caused damage to a nearby yard while attempting to back the vehicle into the warehouse dock.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The Hickory Police Department K-9 officer was called to the scene after further investigation. The dog alerted to the trailer portion of the rig for a controlled substance.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Officers then found 2,010 pounds of marijuana inside the warehouse. The drug was tightly wrapped in approximately 60 blocks and concealed in a shipment of oranges and other fruits transported from Texas. The marijuana has an estimated value of $4.875 million.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Police arrested Santana Arredondo, 31, of Donna, Texas. He&#8217;s charged with two counts of felony trafficking in marijuana and is in the Catawba County jail on a $200,000 secured bond.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The 2,010-pound bust was the largest in Hickory&#8217;s history. The largest before that was about 1,900 pounds.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Deputies from the Catawba County Sheriff&#8217;s Office assisted with the investigation.[/FONT][/FONT]

http://www.hickoryrecord.com/servle...DR_BasicArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1173353419322


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2007)

1 less ton of "_mexi-scwhagg"_ on the streets...Y'all better get that spare closet cleaned out..


----------

